# HISTORICAL RUSSIAN TOWNS



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/16287.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MORE PHOTOS OF NÓVGOROD THE GREAT*






















































By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork138/fotowork138.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/15572.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ÚGLICH*

*Úglich* (Russian: У́глич) is a historic town in Yaroslavl Oblast, Russia, on the Volga River. Population: 38,260 (2002 Census). 
A local tradition dates the town's origins to 937. It was first documented in 1148 as Ugliche Pole (Corner Field). The town's name is thought to allude to the nearby turn in the Volga River.
*Uglich* had been the seat of a small princedom from 1218 until 1328 when the local princes sold their rights to the great prince of Moscow. As a border town of Muscovy, it was burnt several times by Lithuanians, Tatars and the grand prince of Tver.
The most famous event in the town's history took place on May 15, 1591 when the 10-year old youngest son of *Ivan the Terrible – Dmitry *(banished to Uglich after his father´s death) was found dead with his throat cut in the palace courtyard. Suspicion immediately fell on the tsar's chief advisor, Boris Godunov. Official investigators concluded however that Dimitriy's death was an accident. They cut a "tongue" from the cathedral bell that rung the news of Dimitriy's death and "exiled" it to Siberia. Godunov became the next tzar. As Dimitry was the last scion of the ancient Rurik dynasty, his death precipitated the dynastic and political crisis known as *the Time of Troubles*.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights.com) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/26410.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights.com) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/26410.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork127/fotowork127.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork127/fotowork127.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2009/fotowork127/fotowork127.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights.com) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/1969.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

By Petr Ushanov (nightcitylights.com) from petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/1969.html


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*KIRÍLLO-BELOZÉRSKY MONASTERY*









http://kirmuseum.ru/en/visitor/

Kiríllo-Belozérsky Monastery (Russian: Кирилло-Белозерский монастырь), loosely translated in English as the St. Cyril-Belozersk Monastery, used to be the largest monastery of Northern Russia. The monastery was dedicated to the Feast of the Dormition of the Theotokos, for which cause it was sometimes referred to as the Dormition Monastery of St. Cyril. By the 20th century, the town of Kirillov had grown nearby
The architectural ensemble of the monastery is one of the most important creations of the Russian artistic culture. The whole medieval town stretches out on the shore of the magnificent Siverskoye Lake. On the territory of 12 hectares there are 11 stone churches of the 15th-18th centuries, numerous service structures surrounded with walls and towers of “The Great Fortress of the Tsar”.


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

From the official web of the museum, http://kirmuseum.ru/en/


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

WALLS AND TOWERS OF THE 17TH CENTURY













































KAZAN (ENTRANCE) TOWER








By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2011/fotowork263/fotowork263.0.htm


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

MOSCOW (FEROPONTOVSKAYA) TOWER


















VOLOGDA TOWER



































By Alexander Lipilin, from www.lipilin.ru
http://www.lipilin.ru/fotowork/2011/fotowork263/fotowork263.0.htm


----------

